# What do you do when you cant sell?



## MyBabyHasPaws (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm very curious about this. I have always wondered, what do you do with the rabbits you cant place in homes? Where do they go? Do you keep them?

I'm asking this because my friend recently purchased a huge piece of land with horse stables and all the goodies, like a nice little farm. She said that she will give me 2 stalls - rent free. I'm really starting to think about breeding rabbits, I want to breed to better the breed of course, so it will take me time to get the right rabbits (this is just my thought frame) :biggrin2: But I need to think ahead, what happens when I cant sell a rabbit? I cant just keep accumulating rabbits, that will never work. I need to really research and think about this so i'm starting from now, if I see that I cant meet what I need to, then this isnt for me. The 2 stalls are huge monster stalls, looking at it, roughly, I have enough space for at least 20 rabbits. 

Thoughts? Advice?


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 17, 2012)

Well with mine, I have other purposes(I do meat some of my own for myself) and I have a guy that does buy my culls and when he cant' take on my extra's there's usually cull buyers at some shows I go to and I sell them there.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 17, 2012)

We are the other side of the coin--ours were all discarded and we kept them from execution. While we have adopted out some, it's not easy to find homes no matter how great the bunny. Excess production will usually suffer a fate none of us like to discuss here.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 17, 2012)

Just a few months ago the shelters/rescues in the East Coast weren't taking in any more rabbits because they were full up. There are parts of the country where pet rabbits are in demand, but I don't think that's true in Florida. If you don't like the idea of "your' rabbits possibly ending up as food for people, snakes, etc, then breeding probably isn't a good idea.


----------



## wendymac (Dec 17, 2012)

For ones that won't cut it on the table (DQ, not making weight, etc) are kept a fair amount of time to try to get into pet homes. For those that don't have the disposition as pets (Spaz, Grump, etc.) they go to our local livestock auction. I would NEVER dump my culls off at a local rescue.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Dec 17, 2012)

I wouldnt dump my culls at a local rescue either, that would never be an option.

I'm researching and learning now, not to be sorry later.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 17, 2012)

The problem is that for every good pet home there are so many already in the system. I arranged to transport 10 rabbits from FL earlier this year because the shelter was so full they had 3 days before they were executed. I'm not saying your particular rabbits would end up that way, but if you find great pet homes then that home is full rather than going to the shelter. Particularly in your part of the country the over population is really bad because the economy has not recovered very well there.


----------



## RoyalLions18 (Dec 17, 2012)

All my pet quality get placed into pet homes. I have had to keep some until they were 3-4 months old. But i always place them. I could place them faster, but, i am very picky were they go. If im selling as a pet they must live indoors as part of a family. I breed 2 breeds that are very small, and very popular in the pet world.


----------



## wendymac (Dec 17, 2012)

The breeds you raise will definitely play a role in whether or not you can find them a pet home or not. I have (quite by accident!) found a pet market for my French Lop babies. People like them because they're big, they have floppy (aka "cute") ears, and aren't found very frequently. I actually have a waiting list for folks wanting a pet. The ones I've placed in pet homes are doing well...I get frequent updates and pictures and love seeing them enjoying life. I'm not breeding to have pets to sell, and I've come to terms with the fact that not every bunny is suitable for a pet home. Nothing leaves here until they're around 4-5 months old (barring obvious DQs) because my fear is I re-home what could have been my next show winner. LOL Just be warned that there isn't always a "good home" waiting on your leftover bunnies, and you need to be prepared on what you're going to do with the "surplus".


----------



## majorv (Dec 17, 2012)

If you will have limited space, and 20 rabbits is fairly limited space if you plan to breed for show, then you need to be critical of your foundation stock. Don't breed if you can't make the decision to cull when needed. That doesn't necessarily mean marketing them as pets either, especially if they aren't suitable as pets.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Dec 18, 2012)

From all these responses its pretty clear i'm not ready. There are a lot of areas I'm weak in. I think i'll just read and learn and research for right now. I'm not prepared at all for what I will do with the buns I cant place in homes, so I need to improve there

Can anyone recommend any good literature?


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 19, 2012)

I would say if you really do want to start breeding find a cull buyer(If you don't/can't do it yourself), and do be VERY selective on your foundation stock and your breeding when you cross out your rabbits. What breed(s) do you intend to raise? 
Try to network a little bit before you do start raising any litters. Try to network, visit a few shows and breeders and see what lines cross well and start small, build wisely and cull strictly. I have a smaller rabbitry- around 30 holes (I also have a pair of new zealands and a pair of Californian plus 3 holland pets and one retiree Dutch doe) for all my dutch. I keep a few brood does, my brood does and my show does are the same for a while because my does are not heavily bred-once to twice a year! Breed Very wisely and don't be afraid to ask other breeders for advice. 
:anotherbun


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 19, 2012)

Such a touchy subject that I'm passionate about but yet never mean to offend those that are on the other side of my mindset but seem to do somehow  maybe I don't word things right but I just seem to need to speak my mind on these matters......

I would say you got alot of good advice on breeding logistics. However, before you even get *there* consider if you want to be the one adding to the rabbit population. Look at how many rescue stories we see on here. Like Brandy said, for every rabbit you breed that ends up in someone's home, that takes away from a rescue being saved. I got Agnes from a breeder, I love her dearly but will only rescue from here on out. 

Again I mean no disrespect should you choose another route...you are a great bun momma  and I mean no disrespect to others. I'm simply stating my mindset on breeding.

Best of luck to you on your venture


----------



## wendymac (Dec 20, 2012)

That would be like breeders going to the Rescue section and telling them how they'd be better of terminally culling instead of trying to find homes for them.

Lisa, I've only been back a short while and this is the second time that you've jumped into a breeding thread with your anti-breeder opinions. You obviously aren't a breeder, and you obviously don't respect other breeders...why are you even reading this forum???

Maria, I'm not sure of any specific literature that will help you. I would highly recommend getting ARBA's SOP and studying all the breeds you're interested in. Know exactly what you're looking for in that particular breed, go to rabbit shows and talk to breeders of the breed (most will be more than happy to get a few out so you can feel what you want in your breed...sometimes eyes don't tell you everything you need to know). Once you settle on a breed, go to even more shows and see who's doing well and who's not...who has really nice looking animals and who has some that don't look quite up to snuff. Then buy the nicest rabbits of that breed that you can.

The only rabbits that have ever been culled on my farm have been sick ones that were beyond saving. Hubby takes care of the dispatching, and my 16 yr. old twin sons do the burying. But I do take rabbits to our local livestock auction, where most of them end up in someone's crock pot. It's sad, especially if you look at it from the "omg! it's so cute and cuddly" side. But if you think about it from the "rabbits are livestock & pets...the only animal that serves more than one purpose" side, it's a bit easier. And in a year of breeding, I've only sold 6 rabbits at the auction. I think that's pretty good, considering how many litters I've had and how many rabbits.

I also look at it this way, when selling to a pet home: My bunnies deserve a home just as much as some rescue bunny does. And ALL of my rabbits are sold with the understanding that I will take them back and re-home them if they decide down the road it's not working out (for whatever reason). The only thing I request is that they give me the cage it was living in (because I hardly ever have an open hole).

Raising rabbits is a fun and exciting hobby. You meet so many people, spend time with lots of fuzzy critters...and there's nothing that gives you a nicer feeling than receiving an e-mail telling you how much they love your bunny you sold them...whether because they're winning on the show table or making awesome house buns.


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 20, 2012)

This is a forum for Pet owners and breeders alike. Both are welcome in all forum sections.
Lisa has not said anything that steps out of line or breaks any forum rules. 
The OP is asking for advice on weather or not they should become a breeder and Lisa's input is a great second half to the story. 
Just because the OP posted in this forum section does not mean the discussion is only allowed to be one sided.

I think a few members who have posted in here need to take another read of the forum decorum.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f39/forum-decorum-10320/

Please keep it clean or this topic will be closed.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Dec 20, 2012)

I agree, in this instance that post was not disrespectful. But since this was in The Rabbitry and Show Room, I do think that supporters should be posting. But in RO as a whole, non offending opinions like the one stated above are welcome. I'm not sure if this is what the forum says, but I think it's fair to everyone.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 20, 2012)

Wendy- I just want to explain why I end up commenting in the rabbitry room as a non-breeder since you asked the question. I always hit the "new posts" button and that gives me everything. There are many times I am reading something before I realise it IS in this room. I honestly wish there was a way I could hide this room from myself because I just end up upset reading the posts. 

In my personal beliefs, every life we are responsible for bringing into this world, be it human children or livestock, is a soul we are accountable for in the ledger of life. *shrugs* I guess that is a big part of why I come down on the rescue side. I have seen the suffering of little ones that I believe have emotions and a soul no less than a human.

I'm not trying to upset or offend, just explain where I am comming from for more general understanding. If a moderator deems this offensive, please delete.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Dec 20, 2012)

I appreciate all the responses, from breeders and from non breeders.

I do understand the rescue side and I respect the breeding side. As a child I was raised around rabbits. My father raised them on a farm we rented here. His rabbits were not for pet nor show.. they were meat rabbits. Every once in a while he would bring me a bun home to love and make my pet. So I am very aware of the different sides of the rabbit world, and I think the fact that an animal can be so versatile is awesome. 
I love MR and love the fact that they are shown in so many different colors. I'm going to do exactly what you all suggested. Go to shows, look, watch, learn, ask questions. When i'm ready to purchase my breeding stock I will be extreamly picky. I have a way to go, but I'll get there 

I didnt mean to start any conflict with this question, I was honestly just curious and trying to learn. Sorry...


----------



## majorv (Dec 20, 2012)

Two points- it seems like breeders are damned if they do and damned if they don't. We're criticized for adding to the pet population because not every rabbit we have is show quality. Then we're criticized for terminally culling when we don't add to the pet population. :confused2:

Second point- last year there was a big blow up in this forum with a lot of breeder bashing, and many breeders left. Some asked for a restricted area where breeders could talk without fear. It wasn't done. Most of us are gun shy and on edge now. Is that what you want for RO?

P.S. Maria, the question isn't directed at you. This is just a rant in general


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol Maria you didn't start conflict this has been going on for awhile. I just find that you got a lot of real nice advice from people I respect. And I'm glad you'll continue to look into it! It's an awesome hobby that many people thoroughly love and enjoy. For some all they know are bunny show friends. It's a really great atmosphere and I am still learning every day even after four years


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 20, 2012)

Don't worry. No need to feel "gun shy"from me. I'm leaving RO. I logged on to send one last private message and explain my leaving in my blog and saw this thread still going. Whether or not I come back I don't know but even if I do I can promise I won't ever address a breeder again nor will I visit this section, because as Wendymac said, "why would I even read this part of the forum?" This forum is not suppose to be about drama and if stating my opinions causes THIS much of an uproar then I'll leave so breeders can talk openly about their hobby without anyone challenging it.

See ya! It's been fun.


----------



## Watermelons (Dec 20, 2012)

Topic Closed


*Forum Decorum:

All rabbit lovers,* including show breeders, activists, commercial breeders, and pet owners, *are welcome *here at Rabbits Online.

Rabbits Online is a community discussion forum geared towards providing education abouthumane rabbit care in all facets (housing, breeding, nutrition, health, behaviour ,etc.)

*We do not discuss rabbit dispatch, processing, or consumption, in any form.*
_Sole Exception: Rabbitry discussion of dispatch of deformed kits. Must be tagged as GRAPHIC.

_This policy ensures that all members of Rabbits Online can participate comfortably.

We are focused on providing the educational tools to help ALL rabbit owners provide their rabbits with humane treatment for a happy, healthy life.

This goal is met through polite discussion and respectful debate, as overseen by the Moderation Staff.




http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f39/forum-decorum-10320/


----------



## Pipp (Dec 21, 2012)

While the above Forum Decorum is correct, there is a rule that doesn't seem to have been added to the post although the Mods and Admins did initiate it a few years back, and that is a blanket request for non-breeders and those with no interest in breeding to not post in the Rabbitry. Lisa's post was pretty benign, and in this case it did relate to the original topic, so I think the response to it was more aggressive than warranted, but there is a policy that asks rescue people to not post here and breeders not to post in Rescue Me. Thanks for understanding and sorry that wasn't better clarified. 

Now let's all hug. 


sas :group2:


----------

